# Would anyone like to rate my first fursona?



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 24, 2016)

Okay, I won't lie, I'm very nervous about my first fursona. This is mostly because Jonsi is a bit of a proxy of myself if I were a bear. Anyway, after almost a year of planning (mostly trying to pick a single animal), I present Jonsi:

First art of Jonsi, drawn by SpiritMachine, not myself

Description of Jonsi (courtesy of the bio form sticky)

Any and all feedback is welcome. Lemme know if I should go back to the drawing board.


----------



## ItzRiley (May 24, 2016)

Honestly, I love it, looks cool


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 24, 2016)

ItzRiley said:


> Honestly, I love it, looks cool


Thanks! Anything else to add? Comments? Criticisms?


----------



## ItzRiley (May 24, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Thanks! Anything else to add? Comments? Criticisms?


Ummm not really, he looks too good in general. But hey that's just me


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 24, 2016)

ItzRiley said:


> Ummm not really, he looks too good in general. But hey that's just me


Alright, well thank you for your comments! I've just been really curious what others think of him.


----------



## Crestego (May 24, 2016)

Your fursona's pretty damn cool to me.   I would recommend creating more with your said fursona though.... pictures, stories, stuff like that. Tell the personality of your character through those kinds of mediums and it'll really broaden him as a whole.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 24, 2016)

Crestego said:


> Your fursona's pretty damn cool to me.   I would recommend creating more with your said fursona though.... pictures, stories, stuff like that. Tell the personality of your character through those kinds of mediums and it'll really broaden him as a whole.


Thank you! I actually plan to start writing some stories involving him and his housemates. I'm in the process of creating them as we speak (almost ready to share the first of them). I just wish could draw, it certainly would speed up the process. Well, draw furries that is.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 24, 2016)

Looking like a family man, that guy is 
Like him~


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Looking like a family man, that guy is
> Like him~


Haha, I guess Jonsi could be, but I'm sure a family isn't exactly on his mind.


----------



## ItzRiley (May 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Looking like a family man, that guy is
> Like him~


wow kinda see it now


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 24, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Haha, I guess Jonsi could be, but I'm sure a family isn't exactly on his mind.


When I first saw the pic, I even immediately thought he'd be a great father or something~
Anyhow, he's lookin' cool~


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> When I first saw the pic, I even immediately thought he'd be a great father or something~
> Anyhow, he's lookin' cool~



Thank you! Time to move on to the others characters, I guess!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 24, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Thank you! Time to move on to the others characters, I guess!


His friends ?


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> His friends ?


Housemates mostly, but yes in certain situations, one could call them friends, haha.


----------



## Zipline (May 24, 2016)

Well drawn, I could tell he is a bear. What is he making?


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 24, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Well drawn, I could tell he is a bear. What is he making?


Well, not my art, but thank you.

And knowing me, some form of cake. Something sweet.


----------



## ItzRiley (May 24, 2016)

anyone here has kik or twitter to have a lil chat sometime bout anything, just trying to make friends.
Twitter: @CuteRedFox
Kik:BlackJ070S


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 24, 2016)

ItzRiley said:


> anyone here has kik or twitter to have a lil chat sometime bout anything, just trying to make friends.


I wanna make friends too, but I only got skype at my best


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 24, 2016)

ItzRiley said:


> anyone here has kik or twitter to have a lil chat sometime bout anything, just trying to make friends.
> Twitter: @CuteRedFox
> Kik:BlackJ070S





Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I wanna make friends too, but I only got skype at my best


I'm in the same boat as Jin, but I'm here on the forums and FA


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 24, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> but I'm here on the forums and FA


Same here, bro~


----------



## ItzRiley (May 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I wanna make friends too, but I only got skype at my best


Sadly don't have it and for some reason can't download it


----------



## ItzRiley (May 24, 2016)

well we are at least having a conversation here


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 24, 2016)

ItzRiley said:


> Sadly don't have it and for some reason can't download it


Let's hang out on here sometimes then~ you, me Ruler of Nature — Weasyl and Jonsi

(Also, the link is my fursona)


----------



## ItzRiley (May 24, 2016)

Cool no prob.  Ima check out ur fursona


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 24, 2016)

ItzRiley said:


> Cool no prob.  Ima check out ur fursona


He's a power-hungry freak XD but, nah, also likes to chill too ^ ^


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 24, 2016)

Uh, sorry, wrong link ; here's the full description https://www.weasyl.com/character/41166/jin-lust-sin


----------



## ItzRiley (May 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Uh, sorry, wrong link ; here's the full description Jin Lust-Sin — Weasyl


He looks amazing o.o what did u use to create him (website, program)?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 24, 2016)

ItzRiley said:


> He looks amazing o.o what did u use to create him (website, program)?


Paint Tool SAI, the one and only~


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 25, 2016)

ItzRiley said:


> well we are at least having a conversation here





Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Let's hang out on here sometimes then~ you, me Ruler of Nature — Weasyl and Jonsi
> 
> (Also, the link is my fursona)


Looks like I missed out on all of this


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Looks like I missed out on all of this


Well, welcome back :3


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Well, welcome back :3


By the way, you got an FA profile?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> By the way, you got an FA profile?


I do, but I don't use it often
Side note, though, what do ya think of my fursona ? :3


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I do, but I don't use it often
> Side note, though, what do ya think of my fursona ? :3


The art is great! And I liked what I saw in the description, particularly him being a mix

Also, I don't wanna be that guy, but would you be interested in an art trade or commission from me?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> I don't wanna be that guy, but would you be interested in an art trade or commission from me?


Sure, I'll go for an art trade with ya ('cause I don't have money for commissions)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2016)

And trust me, I really didn't wanna be that guy when I asked for your feedback for my fursona either


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> And trust me, I really didn't wanna be that guy when I asked for your feedback for my fursona either


I was happy to! You can't learn if you don't get feedback. And trust me, you are not even close to the worst character I've seen. I like it, it's a neat mix.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> I was happy to! You can't learn if you don't get feedback. And trust me, you are not even close to the worst character I've seen. I like it, it's a neat mix.


You'd see more of me as a weapon designer than anthro drawer, to be honest, but thanks nonetheless~


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> You'd see more of me as a weapon designer than anthro drawer, to be honest, but thanks nonetheless~


At least you can draw. I'm a writer at heart.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> At least you can draw. I'm a writer at heart.


Well then~ what do ya have in mind for the art trade ?


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Well then~ what do ya have in mind for the art trade ?


Honestly, I have four characters for a story (finalizing the other three right now) and basically would like art of the four of them, and (if you are up for it) art of all four of them in one shot. More than anything, wanting their first art done (though Jonsi is already done)

Getting some sleep right now, I'll check back tomorrow


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Honestly, I have four characters for a story (finalizing the other three right now) and basically would like art of the four of them, and (if you are up for it) art of all four of them in one shot. More than anything, wanting their first art done (though Jonsi is already done)



Sure, just gimme a brief description and I'll try to see if I can get anyone done
Although, they'll go in separated pics, not all in one pic


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Sure, just gimme a brief description and I'll try to see if I can get anyone done
> Although, they'll go in separated pics, not all in one pic


Perfectly fine with the separated pics.

You've seen the bio for Jonsi and here's Kathryn's:
www.furaffinity.net: Kathyrn Character Description Form by Closer-To-The-Sun


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Perfectly fine with the separated pics.
> 
> You've seen the bio for Jonsi and here's Kathryn's:
> www.furaffinity.net: Kathyrn Character Description Form by Closer-To-The-Sun


I'll tell ya when I'm done~


----------



## Multoran (May 25, 2016)

2 because I didn't look at that shit, and people suck.
So yeah.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2016)

So, @Closer-To-The-Sun, what's your part in the trade ?


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> So, @Closer-To-The-Sun, what's your part in the trade ?


Did you happen to look at my art? Is there anything you would like me to try and draw?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Did you happen to look at my art? Is there anything you would like me to try and draw?


I don't wanna be that guy again, but... uh...
... My fursona Jin ?


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I don't wanna be that guy again, but... uh...
> ... My fursona Jin ?


I certainly can try! Granted, my art style is really MLP-esqe. I can try otherwise if you'd like, but no promises. *points to deviantArt for my artist ability*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> I certainly can try! Granted, my art style is really MLP-esqe. I can try otherwise if you'd like, but no promises. *points to deviantArt for my artist ability*


Just gimme your best shot, I'm cool with everything you got~


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Just gimme your best shot, I'm cool with everything you got~


Well, if you want to do all four characters, I can keep trying, haha! I'm excited to start!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Well, if you want to do all four characters, I can keep trying, haha! I'm excited to start!


I'll see what I can do, but... well, no promises either, man


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I'll see what I can do, but... well, no promises either, man


Just have fun! If you have any questions whatsoever, bug me! I'm still working the kinks out of these characters.


----------



## ItzRiley (May 25, 2016)

wow looks like u guys had some fun with art here


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2016)

ItzRiley said:


> wow looks like u guys had some fun with art here


You can join too~


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 25, 2016)

ItzRiley said:


> wow looks like u guys had some fun with art here


Well, more talking about an art trade. And I finally got my second character done.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Well, more talking about an art trade. And I finally got my second character done.


You mean the skunk girl that I'm doing for my part, or someone else of your list that you got done while we speak ?


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> You mean the skunk girl that I'm doing for my part, or someone else of your list that you got done while we speak ?


Yeah, Kathryn (or skunk girl if you wanna go that route, haha). I'm still working on the last two main characters. Taking my time with them.

Also, about to start on art. Any suggestions or tips for me drawing? Poses?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Also, about to start on art. Any suggestions or tips for me drawing? Poses?


I got a challenge fo' ya...
*
ULTRA-COCKY JIN*

XD


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I got a challenge fo' ya...
> *
> ULTRA-COCKY JIN*
> 
> XD



Haha, I'll try!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Haha, I'll try!


I leave all the pose to ya, man ; you can go for it without his wings, I don't mind
The only thing I wanna ask is that his gills are very big, and always "perked up" like you'd draw a canine's ears ; the rest, feel free to go as you want~


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I leave all the pose to ya, man ; you can go for it without his wings, I don't mind
> The only thing I wanna ask is that his gills are very big, and always "perked up" like you'd draw a canine's ears ; the rest, feel free to go as you want~


Do you happen to have an image of his back? If not, how would the gills look from the back?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 25, 2016)

Adorable.
The headphones really work with the style too.
Normally they're too high or too low or just dont sit right,but yours do perfectly.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 25, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Adorable.
> The headphones really work with the style too.
> Normally they're too high or too low or just dont sit right,but yours do perfectly.


Credit goes to SpiritMachine for doing awesome art like that.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 25, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Credit goes to SpiritMachine for doing awesome art like that.



Well props to them,I love it when stuff works out properly like that.


----------



## ItzRiley (May 25, 2016)

I find it really amazing that we have 4 pages of us talking  lol


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 25, 2016)

ItzRiley said:


> I find it really amazing that we have 4 pages of us talking  lol


Doesn't phase me, to be honest, haha.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2016)

ItzRiley said:


> I find it really amazing that we have 4 pages of us talking  lol


Gotta love it when people join together~


----------



## ItzRiley (May 25, 2016)

yep


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 25, 2016)

@Jin-Lust-4-Sin 
Got a rought sketch done. Onto inking. And please remember this is my first time doing any sort of furry. So please take it with a grain of salt, and I did use your art as a jumping off point.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2016)

Hey, if, in any case, any of us got restricted from replying to the threads or whatever, we'll make a conversation together, yeah ?


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Hey, if, in any case, any of us got restricted from replying to the threads or whatever, we'll make a conversation together, yeah ?


Smart idea, if you wanna jump on that now


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Smart idea, if you wanna jump on that now


Also, forgot to answer your question about Jin's gills : they reach half of his back, but "joins" together into a large fish-like "fin" (but still pretty... curvy... along the "edge") near the end, so there'd be space for his wings


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Also, forgot to answer your question about Jin's gills : they reach half of his back, but "joins" together into a large fish-like "fin" (but still pretty... curvy... along the "edge") near the end, so there'd be space for his wings


Well, I'm doing it without wings, but I do have an idea for future art with that info. I'm only doing a bust right now, mostly so I don't screw up what I already got done.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Well, I'm doing it without wings, but I do have an idea for future art with that info. I'm only doing a bust right now, mostly so I don't screw up what I already got done.


Hey, I was actually thinking of making a bust for Jin, too ; ya know, a small ID~
Well, guess I'll be using yours for the meantime, though~


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 25, 2016)

Also, @Closer-To-The-Sun and @ItzRiley : you guys ever role-played before ?


----------



## ItzRiley (May 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Also, @Closer-To-The-Sun and @ItzRiley : you guys ever role-played before ?


Not yet, would be cool to do it doe


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Also, @Closer-To-The-Sun and @ItzRiley : you guys ever role-played before ?


It's been ages.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

ItzRiley said:


> Not yet, would be cool to do it doe


I'm up for it any time~



Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> It's been ages.


I'm currently in a RP with someone ; our characters work at a cafe, but when it's closed, Jin sleeps there too, due to not having enough to afford a room in an apartment
Hey, does Jonsi have any room to spare ?... Or at least a couch ? 'Cause I'm thinking of Jin being a sassy roommate XD


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I'm up for it any time~
> 
> 
> I'm currently in a RP with someone ; our characters work at a cafe, but when it's closed, Jin sleeps there too, due to not having enough to afford a room in an apartment
> Hey, does Jonsi have any room to spare ?... Or at least a couch ? 'Cause I'm thinking of Jin being a sassy roommate XD



I'm going to say no to RPing right now, mostly since my creative energy is elsewhere.

In other news, scanning your art right now.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> I'm going to say no to RPing right now, mostly since my creative energy is elsewhere.


I don't mean "right now", man ; just chill



Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> In other news, scanning your art right now.


And I'm coloring your girl now too~


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I don't mean "right now", man ; just chill



Touche, I guess I just wanted to get this up.

And speaking of which, here it is: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/20087572/

If you wish, I can color it.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> And speaking of which, here it is: www.furaffinity.net: Jin (Art Trade with Jin-Lust-4-Sin) by Closer-To-The-Sun
> 
> If you wish, I can color it.


(Slow claps)
Way to go, man :3


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Slow claps)
> Way to go, man :3


Do you like it? I mean, I'm nervous since this is the first time I've draw anything like that.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Do you like it? I mean, I'm nervous since this is the first time I've draw anything like that.


If this if the first time...
(Gives you double thumbs-up)


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> If this if the first time...
> (Gives you double thumbs-up)


Well, thanks! Truth be told, I feared it wasn't all that great


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Well, thanks! Truth be told, I feared it wasn't all that great


Oh, stop it, you did well =w=


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Oh, stop it, you did well =w=


Thanks! And I do have an idea for your next one, including the fursona's full body. Just fair warning, he might not look as buff. Truth be told, I'm eager to draw it!

Edit: And feel free to use that image as you like


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Thanks! And I do have an idea for your next one, including the fursona's full body. Just fair warning, he might not look as buff. Truth be told, I'm eager to draw it!


Sooooo it's for me or you to draw this fella ?


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Sooooo it's for me or you to draw this fella ?


It'll be me drawing another version of Jin for you.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> It'll be me drawing another version of Jin for you.


Ooooooh goody~
I feel honored <3


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Ooooooh goody~
> I feel honored <3


I feel it's the least I can do! You're helping me by creating these characters!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> I feel it's the least I can do! You're helping me by creating these characters!


Hehe, thanks~


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Hehe, thanks~


Of course!

I'm going to get some rest. I'll get some stuff done, including the other characters and your art done tomorrow. Thanks again!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Of course!
> 
> I'm going to get some rest. I'll get some stuff done, including the other characters and your art done tomorrow. Thanks again!


Sure, sure, go ahead
I gotta make this a not-so-surprise fo' you too~
And, you're welcome~


----------



## Shotalicious (May 26, 2016)

Ey! Cute sona ya got~
Dont see many bears around, I really like bears so its great to see them every now and again uwu


----------



## LocomotiV3 (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Okay, I won't lie, I'm very nervous about my first fursona. This is mostly because Jonsi is a bit of a proxy of myself if I were a bear. Anyway, after almost a year of planning (mostly trying to pick a single animal), I present Jonsi:
> 
> First art of Jonsi, drawn by SpiritMachine, not myself
> 
> ...


You drew yours, so you beat me by default. I just took a picture of a plastic toy... Ha!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

A'ight, @Closer-To-The-Sun : I got my part done~


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> A'ight, @Closer-To-The-Sun : I got my part done~



Oh my goodness, I absolutely love it! She looks so awesome! You did a fantastic job!



Shotalicious said:


> Ey! Cute sona ya got~
> Dont see many bears around, I really like bears so its great to see them every now and again uwu


Well, I have a couple of friends to thank for helping me settle on choosing a bear sona.



LocomotiV3 said:


> You drew yours, so you beat me by default. I just took a picture of a plastic toy... Ha!


Pssh, I wish I was that good of an artist. That was someone who was cool enough to do Jonsi for free.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Oh my goodness, I absolutely love it! She looks so awesome! You did a fantastic job!


You're welcome~


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> You're welcome~


Do I have your permission to upload it to my FA (with credit given of course)


----------



## BayouBaby (May 26, 2016)

Bear! Love it. Bears unite!


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

BayouBaby said:


> Bear! Love it. Bears unite!
> 
> View attachment 11592


Aren't you just so majestic? Just look at the hair! Haha

That's beautifully done!


----------



## BayouBaby (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Aren't you just so majestic? Just look at the hair! Haha
> 
> That's beautifully done!


When you're a lazy moon bear you have to work it. Here's a few more toned-down drawings. 
www.furaffinity.net: Maylee the Moleskine Bear by BayouBaby
www.furaffinity.net: Praise the Sun, For I am the Moon by BayouBaby


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Do I have your permission to upload it to my FA (with credit given of course)


Oh of course, go ahead~


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

BayouBaby said:


> When you're a lazy moon bear you have to work it. Here's a few more toned-down drawings.
> www.furaffinity.net: Maylee the Moleskine Bear by BayouBaby
> www.furaffinity.net: Praise the Sun, For I am the Moon by BayouBaby


I like that species of bear you picked there. Most bears I've seen are grizzly or black.



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Oh of course, go ahead~


Awesome! And I shall be working on the next piece of art soon. First, I wanna finalize the next character.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

BayouBaby said:


> www.furaffinity.net: Praise the Sun, For I am the Moon by BayouBaby


For some reason, this pic of yours kinda tempts me to show off my fursona as well  (probably because of his pose )


----------



## BayouBaby (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> For some reason, this pic of yours kinda tempts me to show off my awfully colorful fursona as well  (probably because of his pose )


I like it!


----------



## BayouBaby (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> I like that species of bear you picked there. Most bears I've seen are grizzly or black.


I know, right? No one gives moon bears enough love. I think they are some of the coolest bears.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

BayouBaby said:


> I know, right? No one gives moon bears enough love. I think they are some of the coolest bears.


I've always been a fan of spectacled bears myself. Folks forget South America has bears too


----------



## BayouBaby (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> I've always been a fan of spectacled bears myself. Folks forget South America has bears too


So adorable! South America and Asia have some adorable bears.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Welp, I think I need to find a pack of snakes to join in now, I suppose~ this is the place for bears now~


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

BayouBaby said:


> So adorable! South America and Asia have some adorable bears.


That they do!


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Welp, I think I need to find a pack of snakes to join in now, I suppose~ this is the place for bears now~


Nonsense! You're more than welcome here!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Nonsense! You're more than welcome here!


Ooooh OK I'll stay~ just for you
*'Cause I like ya a lot~*
And I don't take that too seriously XD


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Ooooh OK I'll stay~ just for you
> *'Cause I like ya a lot~*
> And I don't take that too seriously XD


I'm honored, I'm touched! Just don't hug me with that tail.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> I'm honored, I'm touched! Just don't hug me with that tail.


Oh I won't just hug you with my tail, I'll hold you with my wings too !


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Oh I won't just hug you with my tail, I'll hold you with my wings too !


Oh heaven help me! Haha

By the way, here's Blanche!
www.furaffinity.net: Blanche Character Description Form by Closer-To-The-Sun


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> By the way, here's Blanche!
> www.furaffinity.net: Blanche Character Description Form by Closer-To-The-Sun


Yeah, I saw 'er. Deer are my favorite, too~



Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Oh heaven help me! Haha


There's no escape ! XD


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Yeah, I saw 'er. Deer are my favorite, too~


Well I hope you have fun drawing her too!



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> There's no escape ! XD


What did I do to deserve this?! Haha


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Fixed up Blanche

www.furaffinity.net: Blanche Character Description Form by Closer-To-The-Sun


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Well I hope you have fun drawing her too!


Gotta take me quite a bit of time, but I'll see to it~ got my friends that deserves a bit of my attention too~



Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> What did I do to deserve this?! Haha


For letting me stay with your pack of bears~


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Gotta take me quite a bit of time, but I'll see to it~ got my friends that deserves a bit of my attention too~



No worries, take your time. I'm just getting stuff done while it's in my head.



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> For letting me stay with your pack of bears~


Oh sure, blame the person who enables you! Haha


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Oh sure, blame the person who enables you! Haha


I don't blame you~ I'm hugging my best bear pal X3
Hey, side note though, how old are ya ?
Just curious


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Hey, side note though, how old are ya ?
> Just curious


It's a logical thing to be curious about, 25.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> It's a logical thing to be curious about, 25.


I got a big bear bro 5 years older than me <3


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I got a big bear bro 5 years older than me <3


Oh geez, I am like a freaking father figure, and it really does reflect on Jonsi, hahaha


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Oh geez, I am like a freaking father figure, and it really does reflect on Jonsi, hahaha


If you're older than me by, say, 10+ years, I'm calling you daddy XD


----------



## lyar (May 26, 2016)

Bears? Brothers? Brother Bear? That movie made me cry. Nice 'sona very realistic besides the whole anthropomorphic animal part of course.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> If you're older than me by, say, 10+ years, I'm calling you daddy XD


Goodness no, you better not! I'm still getting used to being called uncle!



lyar said:


> Bears? Brothers? Brother Bear? That movie made me cry. Nice 'sona very realistic besides the whole anthropomorphic animal part of course.


I'm glad you like him! And yes, Brother Bear was a brilliant film. Disney knows what they are doing with animal films.


----------



## lyar (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Goodness no, you better not! I'm still getting used to being called uncle!


Me too. Been an uncle for about half a year now. Ironically, if you're 25 that means you're my brothers age and he's the father of my adorable niece.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

lyar said:


> Me too. Been an uncle for about half a year now. Ironically, if you're 25 that means you're my brothers age and he's the father of my adorable niece.


For me, it's been about four years, but it wasn't until my brother and my niece visited and she started calling me uncle did it really kick in.


----------



## lyar (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> For me, it's been about four years, but it wasn't until my brother and my niece visited and she started calling me uncle did it really kick in.


it'll be scary when she gets to that point xc


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Goodness no, you better not! I'm still getting used to being called uncle!


OK, OK, I'll just be your furry snaky little bro X3


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> OK, OK, I'll just be your furry snaky little bro X3


Okay, that I'll happily take cover uncle, haha


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Okay, that I'll happily take cover uncle, haha


And I'm only stayin' with you around here <3


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> And I'm only stayin' with you around here <3


Also, I meant to say "over" instead of "cover".

And this thread really has just kept growing hasn't it? Haha


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> And this thread really has just kept growing hasn't it? Haha


Bears live in pack, ya know~
Snakes are like lonely predators, and I hardly see any of my kind around here T.T


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Bears live in pack, ya know~
> Snakes are like lonely predators, and I hardly see any of my kind around here T.T


Well, I just mean in number of posts keep growing here.

Also, am I the only one who isn't given the option of posting at times?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Also, am I the only one who isn't given the option of posting at times?


I dunno ?


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I dunno ?


Well, doesn't seem to be affecting you. Like sometimes a page is loaded, it doesn't give me an option to reply, and the reply link next to each message is gone, leaving only 'Like'.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Well, doesn't seem to be affecting you. Like sometimes a page is loaded, it doesn't give me an option to reply, and the reply link next to each message is gone, leaving only 'Like'.


All I know is... reload one more ; that's the only way for me to fix it~


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> All I know is... reload one more ; that's the only way for me to fix it~


Geez, finally I get a change to reply now. What's up with the site?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Geez, finally I get a change to reply now. What's up with the site?


We should make a conversation ; you can invite all your bear fellas in XD


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> We should make a conversation ; you can invite all your bear fellas in XD


Well, so far, you're the only person I'm following right now.

But I'm multitasking right now.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Well, so far, you're the only person I'm following right now.


D'aaaaawwwww
<3


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> D'aaaaawwwww
> <3


I'm sure I'll find more people to follow on the forum, but in time.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> I'm sure I'll find more people to follow on the forum, but in time.


I hope for you to have people follow, too~


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I hope for you to have people follow, too~



Well, Yukkie just started. Thank you @Yukkie !


----------



## Yukkie (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Well, Yukkie just started. Thank you @Yukkie !



Right back at you, friend! <3


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 26, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Well, Yukkie just started. Thank you @Yukkie !


She's my friend too~
GROUP HUG


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 27, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Right back at you, friend! <3





Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> She's my friend too~
> GROUP HUG


I would have replied HOURS ago if the forums would have let me!


----------



## Yukkie (May 27, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> I would have replied HOURS ago if the forums would have let me!



I totally know the feels. You just gotta wait it out bro lol.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 27, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> I totally know the feels. You just gotta wait it out bro lol.


What's the deal with them? I mean, I'm sure it has something to do with the bots and all, but seriously?

Also, in case it happens again, Ive been trying to figure it out, what is your avatar's species?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 27, 2016)

Good thing you guys couldn't reply so fast, or else I'd have missed a lot XD


----------



## Yukkie (May 27, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> What's the deal with them? I mean, I'm sure it has something to do with the bots and all, but seriously?
> 
> Also, in case it happens again, Ive been trying to figure it out, what is your avatar's species?



I honestly have no clue. Really, it's happened to me at least two times.

Oh, they're a caracal! A type of cat~ I have a ref of them.

nouto-fur.tumblr.com: Shitblog : Photo


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 27, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Oh, they're a caracal! A type of cat~


Wow, I used to think Alex is just an ordinary cat
Well, until now, that is~


----------



## Yukkie (May 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Wow, I used to think Alex is just an ordinary cat
> Well, until now, that is~


xD Nah, He's speshal c:

And Lucas is just a kinda warped version of Alex lol.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 27, 2016)

Jin is half mammal and half reptile, because... reasons XD


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 27, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> xD Nah, He's speshal c:
> 
> And Lucas is just a kinda warped version of Alex lol.


I'm sure that you got a cast of characters, dno't ya?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 27, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> I'm sure that you got a cast of characters, dno't ya?


Prepare for a list of 40+ chars, man XD


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Prepare for a list of 40+ chars, man XD


Oh boy. How about I go to bed now and be awoken by a surprise? Haha

In all seriousness, bed for now. I'll see ya'll later!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 27, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Oh boy. How about I go to bed now and be awoken by a surprise? Haha
> 
> In all seriousness, bed for now. I'll see ya'll later!


Nighty nighty, big bro~
Want me to hug you to sleep ? My tail is very comfy for a pillow XD


----------



## Yukkie (May 27, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Oh boy. How about I go to bed now and be awoken by a surprise? Haha
> 
> In all seriousness, bed for now. I'll see ya'll later!



Night~~!! And I only have 4 lol. 

Alex and Lucas. (Twins)

Lavi and Lemi. (Adoptive siblings. Lavi is a wolf-thing and Lemi is a rabbit.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 27, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Night~~!! And I only have 4 lol.
> 
> Alex and Lucas. (Twins)
> 
> Lavi and Lemi. (Adoptive siblings. Lavi is a wolf-thing and Lemi is a rabbit.)


I thought you have more ?


----------



## Yukkie (May 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I thought you have more ?



Oh, just two. Those are personal, and irrelevant~~


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 27, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Night~~!! And I only have 4 lol.
> 
> Alex and Lucas. (Twins)
> 
> Lavi and Lemi. (Adoptive siblings. Lavi is a wolf-thing and Lemi is a rabbit.)





Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I thought you have more ?


Okay, that makes me feel better about the cast of characters I'm slowly making.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 27, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Okay, that makes me feel better about the cast of characters I'm slowly making.


I only have Jin
Lonely Jin is lonely T.T


----------



## Yukkie (May 27, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Okay, that makes me feel better about the cast of characters I'm slowly making.



Hey, nothing wrong with starting small! Don't have too many, you might accidentally drift away from a few and be all like... "Noooo my child where did u goooo I'm sorry ; w;"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 27, 2016)

I agree with Yukkie ; don't have too many, you won't be able to focus on them all


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 27, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Hey, nothing wrong with starting small! Don't have too many, you might accidentally drift away from a few and be all like... "Noooo my child where did u goooo I'm sorry ; w;"





Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I agree with Yukkie ; don't have too many, you won't be able to focus on them all


True, I don't wanna go to cray cray. But I do have some ideas of what I want to do with the stories.


----------



## Yukkie (May 27, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> True, I don't wanna go to cray cray. But I do have some ideas of what I want to do with the stories.



Care to share~? c:


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 27, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Care to share~? c:


Well.... *points to FA* I have three forms up of my characters so far. Was going to add the fourth today but I got sidetracked with helping a friend out today.


----------



## Yukkie (May 27, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Well.... *points to FA* I have three forms up of my characters so far. Was going to add the fourth today but I got sidetracked with helping a friend out today.



Oh, unfortunately I don't use FA. uwu;;; When you get done with the fourth one, defs show us! ^^


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 27, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Oh, unfortunately I don't use FA. uwu;;; When you get done with the fourth one, defs show us! ^^


Totally will! All I need to do is make his profile and upload it! Then ask for art! And then to play the waiting game.


----------



## Yukkie (May 27, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Totally will! All I need to do is make his profile and upload it! Then ask for art! And then to play the waiting game.



If I'm able to, I can try drawing him! <3 What's his species??? I'm only capable of doing certain ones, so. ; w;


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 27, 2016)

Seems like I missed a lot~


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 27, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> If I'm able to, I can try drawing him! <3 What's his species??? I'm only capable of doing certain ones, so. ; w;


Well, Jonsi is a spectacled bear, Kathryn is a striped skunk, Blanche is a white-tailed deer, and Alex (the one I hope to get done tonight after the film) is a grey wolf.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 27, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Alex (the one I hope to get done tonight after the film) is a grey wolf.


Wow, this is the 3rd character named Alex that I've met


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Wow, this is the 3rd character named Alex that I've met


Well, he's named after a musician, all of them are. So maybe I just picked the wrong one? Haha


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 27, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Well, he's named after a musician, all of them are. So maybe I just picked the wrong one? Haha


Well, either way...
... my job is done ; you got Yukkie to help you with the characters
She's much better than me at this, trust me


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Well, either way...
> ... my job is done ; you got Yukkie to help you with the characters
> She's much better than me at this, trust me


Hey now, don't say that! I love to have all sorts of art of my characters!


----------



## Yukkie (May 27, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Alex (the one I hope to get done tonight after the film) is a grey wolf.



Omg my main sona's name is Alex! xD


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 27, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Omg my main sona's name is Alex! xD


Geez, maybe a rename is in order


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 27, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Hey now, don't say that! I love to have all sorts of art of my characters!


Who doesn't, really ?


----------



## Yukkie (May 27, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Geez, maybe a rename is in order



LOL. Nah, not really! ^^ I honestly think it's funny~~!!


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Who doesn't, really ?


Well, duh! Haha


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 27, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> LOL. Nah, not really! ^^ I honestly think it's funny~~!!


Well, I hope you like him. I'll make and post the form after X-Men tonight


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Who doesn't, really ?





Yukkie said:


> LOL. Nah, not really! ^^ I honestly think it's funny~~!!


Here he is!

www.furaffinity.net: Alex Character Description Form by Closer-To-The-Sun


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 28, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Here he is!
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Alex Character Description Form by Closer-To-The-Sun


I'll go for this guy first ; the deer girl will be for later, 'cause I need more time with her hooves and antlers


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 28, 2016)

Also, lemme know when you're up to a RP, a'ight, bro ?


----------



## SpiritMachine (May 28, 2016)

Definately a "slice of life" kinda character. Love the artwork btw  [humble spiritmachine is humble lol!!]

Let me just roll around the sprinkled essence of friendliness that is in the air all around this thread. 

Also, Jin, I'd ve down for some story based actiony rp!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 28, 2016)

SpiritMachine said:


> Also, Jin, I'd ve down for some story based actiony rp!


A'ight, you got me hooked, bro ; what're ya up to~ ?


----------



## SpiritMachine (May 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> A'ight, you got me hooked, bro ; what're ya up to~ ?



Dying

In hysterics of some of the content in a few other threads...

And lack of sleep

DYINGGFFFFFFJDHS


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 28, 2016)

SpiritMachine said:


> Dying








"... But it refused."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 28, 2016)

Hey, @Closer-To-The-Sun, do you mind if I just draw busts of the characters ?


----------



## Yukkie (May 28, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Here he is!
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Alex Character Description Form by Closer-To-The-Sun



Is it bad that I low key ship him with one of my characters ; w;


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 28, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Is it bad that I low key ship him with one of my characters ; w;


Ooooooh
Who's the lucky fella ?


----------



## Yukkie (May 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Ooooooh
> Who's the lucky fella ?



my Alex lol


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 28, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> my Alex lol


I KNEW IT XD


----------



## Yukkie (May 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I KNEW IT XD



LOL


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 28, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> LOL


When I see that reply of yours, I immediately think of "your Alex", and was 95% sure that you'd choose your fursona to go with Jonsi's roomate XD


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Hey, @Closer-To-The-Sun, do you mind if I just draw busts of the characters ?


Not at all! Whatever works for you. Also, female deer don't have antlers.


Yukkie said:


> Is it bad that I low key ship him with one of my characters ; w;


Not at all!


----------



## Yukkie (May 28, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Not at all!



Okaygood c:


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 28, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Okaygood c:


Just remember, my Alex disappears for random intervals of time with no real answer. Just be prepared for that, hahaha


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 28, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Also, female deer don't have antlers.


Silly Jin is silly XD


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 28, 2016)

SpiritMachine said:


> Definately a "slice of life" kinda character. Love the artwork btw  [humble spiritmachine is humble lol!!]
> 
> Let me just roll around the sprinkled essence of friendliness that is in the air all around this thread.
> 
> Also, Jin, I'd ve down for some story based actiony rp!


Of course you're humble!


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Silly Jin is silly XD


I do my research with my characters, every time!


----------



## Yukkie (May 28, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Just remember, my Alex disappears for random intervals of time with no real answer. Just be prepared for that, hahaha



Omg is it bad that I find that even better??? My Alex worries so much sometimes, so~~ v cute ; w;


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 28, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Omg is it bad that I find that even better??? My Alex worries so much sometimes, so~~ v cute ; w;


Haha, I'm liking this even more.

Except that we are pushing the "One Steve Limit": One Steve Limit - TV Tropes


----------



## Yukkie (May 28, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Haha, I'm liking this even more.
> 
> Except that we are pushing the "One Steve Limit": One Steve Limit - TV Tropes



Well crap~ I mean, the only reason I chose Alex was because it works for either gender. u.u;; And Alex is agender so~ Asdffff lol


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 28, 2016)

Also, @Closer-To-The-Sun, ring me whenever you feel like RP, a'ight, bro ?


----------



## Yukkie (May 28, 2016)

Oh, yeah me too! I love rping~ and just chillin. HMU whenever you feel like chatting~


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 28, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Well crap~ I mean, the only reason I chose Alex was because it works for either gender. u.u;; And Alex is agender so~ Asdffff lol


A chose it because of the front man of Two Door Cinema Clib, since all characters are named after musicians



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Also, @Closer-To-The-Sun, ring me whenever you feel like RP, a'ight, nro ?


Will do!


----------



## Yukkie (May 28, 2016)

I live in a dump. c:

Jklol




Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> A chose it because of the front man of Two Door Cinema Clib, since all characters are named after musicians



That's cool~! But Yknow, I was really thinking of finding a new name for lil Al anyways. uwu Wanted one that matched his brother's a bit more. I
Guess this helped push it a bit~~ lol


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 28, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> That's cool~! But Yknow, I was really thinking of finding a new name for lil Al anyways. uwu Wanted one that matched his brother's a bit more. I
> Guess this helped push it a bit~~ lol



Lemme know what you come up with. I'm gonna be gone for a good chunk of the day, but I shall return!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 28, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> That's cool~! But Yknow, I was really thinking of finding a new name for lil Al anyways. uwu Wanted one that matched his brother's a bit more. I
> Guess this helped push it a bit~~ lol


Change Alex to Alucard ?
Lucas and Alucard, anyone ?


----------



## Yukkie (May 28, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Lemme know what you come up with. I'm gonna be gone for a good chunk of the day, but I shall return!



I'm going back to sleep, so~ I'll see ya later bro~~


----------



## Yukkie (May 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Change Alex to Alucard ?
> Lucas and Alucard, anyone ?



Omg that's definitely going on the list~


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 28, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Omg that's definitely going on the list~


Ooooooh yeees~


----------



## Yukkie (May 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Ooooooh yeees~



Ok I will stab Mettaton and hide him in my closet ' ^' go chill with asgore or sumn.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 28, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Ok I will stab Mettaton and hide him in my closet ' ^' go chill with asgore or sumn.


I'm gettin' annoying with his sassy voice, eh ? XD


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 28, 2016)

I'm so dead tired....I would love to chat with ya'll but I'm just going to pass out. Here, have some music, one of my favorite songs to cook to.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 28, 2016)

Even if you weren't tired, I wouldn't be able to chat with you as easy as we want ; different time-zone is always gonna be a pain in our neck, y'know


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Even if you weren't tired, I wouldn't be able to chat with you as easy as we want ; different time-zone is always gonna be a pain in our neck, y'know


Touche. Still recommend the song though.

See ya'll when I wake up.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 28, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Touche. Still recommend the song though.
> 
> See ya'll when I wake up.


By the way, it says "this video isn't available".
In all honesty, though, my type of music is mostly around video-game soundtracks, not actual mainstream songs with vocal lyrics, sooooo I may turn you down


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> By the way, it says "this video isn't available".
> In all honesty, though, my type of music is mostly around video-game soundtracks, not actual mainstream songs with vocal lyrics, sooooo I may turn you down


Oh right, you're literally half a world away. Shame, Death Cab For Cutie is wonderful, especially the "Transatlanticism" album.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 29, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Oh right, you're literally half a world away. Shame, Death Cab For Cutie is wonderful, especially the "Transatlanticism" album.


I mostly listen to video-game soundtracks ; there are unofficial ones that I can't find anywhere, which drives me crazy more than anything else
Weird Jin is weird~


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 30, 2016)

@Jin-Lust-4-Sin 
@Yukkie

Any of ya'll still alive? I kind of just zoned out due to the concert last night.

On the bright side, did some art


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> @Jin-Lust-4-Sin
> @Yukkie
> 
> Any of ya'll still alive? I kind of just zoned out due to the concert last night.
> ...


Still alive, of course~
I did some art for my fursona, my brother's and Yukkie's too~


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Still alive, of course~
> I did some art for my fursona, my brother's and Yukkie's too~



When I draw Jin again, it would be in this sort of style:



https://imgur.com/id%3Da%252F7hJD2%3Btype%3Dalbum


----------



## Yukkie (May 31, 2016)

Heyyy~~ @Closer-To-The-Sun 
Yknow what, not to be rude or anything--- But like, I was wondering if you could draw a character of mine??? ; w; You don't gotta tho Dx


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Heyyy~~ @Closer-To-The-Sun
> Yknow what, not to be rude or anything--- But like, I was wondering if you could draw a character of mine??? ; w; You don't gotta tho Dx


Totally! Who would you like? And what kind of style?


----------



## Yukkie (May 31, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Totally! Who would you like? And what kind of style?



Well, they're actually new, so I gotta upload a pic of them to my tumblr first! And really, any style is fine~~ I've drawn them in both feral, and anthro already so. Lol. I'll give you the link when I'm done uploading it~


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Well, they're actually new, so I gotta upload a pic of them to my tumblr first! And really, any style is fine~~ I've drawn them in both feral, and anthro already so. Lol. I'll give you the link when I'm done uploading it~


Well, the reason why I ask is because.... *points to recent art above and to deviantArt* ....my abilities are limited to mostly MLP-style. But I can still try! I did with Jin!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> When I draw Jin again, it would be in this sort of style:
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/id%3Da%252F7hJD2%3Btype%3Dalbum


Sure, I don't mind~ go right ahead~
Also, in case you don't know... Yukkie got a surprise from me earlier too :


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Sure, I don't mind~ go right ahead~
> Also, in case you don't know... Yukkie got a surprise from me earlier too :



I'm guessing you want the art in this species now instead of the bat-cobra?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> I'm guessing you want the art in this species now instead of the bat-cobra?


The cobra-bat character is now for my brother, but I don't mind, just take it like I'm asking you to draw something for my brother~
Oh yeah, any critique you got for me on that pic of Yukkie ?


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The cobra-bat character is now for my brother, but I don't mind, just take it like I'm asking you to draw something for my brother~
> Oh yeah, any critique you got for me on that pic of Yukkie ?


Nah, it looks good!

And let me get working on that one idea I had a while back for you.


----------



## Yukkie (May 31, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Well, the reason why I ask is because.... *points to recent art above and to deviantArt* ....my abilities are limited to mostly MLP-style. But I can still try! I did with Jin!



Eyy, if you wanna draw them MLP style, go ahead! Really, it doesn't matter to me lol.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Eyy, if you wanna draw them MLP style, go ahead! Really, it doesn't matter to me lol.


*VIOLENTLY FLIP THE TABLE BECAUSE YOU DRAW SO MUCH BETTER AND CUTER THAN ME*
*AGGRESSIVELY COMMIT SEPPUKU*


----------



## Yukkie (May 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *VIOLENTLY FLIP THE TABLE BECAUSE YOU DRAW SO MUCH BETTER AND CUTER THAN ME*
> *AGGRESSIVELY COMMIT SEPPUKU*



LOL I only use cute styles once n a while~ I can teach u how tho > w>


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> LOL I only use cute styles once n a while~ I can teach u how tho > w>


*ALREADY *DEAD* IN SHAME*


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

@Yukkie Any certain type of pony? Like unicorn, earth pony, pegasus? Also, any music suggestions to help me draw the character?

@Jin-Lust-4-Sin Got any art of Jin again?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Got any art of Jin again?


Here ya go~ fav.me: Jin Reference
Don't mind the sword, unless you wanna challenge yourself (and warm my heart for your effort <3 )


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Here ya go~ fav.me: Jin Reference
> Don't mind the sword, unless you wanna challenge yourself (and warm my heart for your effort <3 )


I mean the bat-cobra reference. I'm doing something with that.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> I mean the bat-cobra reference. I'm doing something with that.



You said "Jin"...



Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Got any art of Jin again?



... so, I thought you were planning to change the style... thanks for making me look awkward -.-"

Here :


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> You said "Jin"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, got confused! But this was what I needed to see and almost done!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Sorry, got confused! But this was what I needed to see and almost done!


Remember the abs XD
Really, though, for a 15-year-old guy, my brother is very athletic ; he once rode a bicycle faster than a motorbike XD


----------



## Yukkie (May 31, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> @Yukkie Any certain type of pony? Like unicorn, earth pony, pegasus? Also, any music suggestions to help me draw the character?



Well, earth pony would probably be best! But I love unicorns. (*ﾉ▽ﾉ) So yea, whatever you want, really~ lol.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Oh yeah, @Closer-To-The-Sun : I'm almost done with your deer girl
Yeah... haven't really been in the right mood for any drawing of late, sorry ; I was all into weapons these days, practicing my "gem-carving" technique (the sword you saw is my latest and probably finest work so far)


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Remember the abs XD
> Really, though, for a 15-year-old guy, my brother is very athletic ; he once rode a bicycle faster than a motorbike XD


Alright, got it done! I'll upload it tomorrow!



Yukkie said:


> Well, earth pony would probably be best! But I love unicorns. (*ﾉ▽ﾉ) So yea, whatever you want, really~ lol.


Alrighty! Anything I should know about them? Male or female? Any personality I should add in?


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Oh yeah, @Closer-To-The-Sun : I'm almost done with your deer girl
> Yeah... haven't really been in the right mood for any drawing of late, sorry ; I was all into weapons these days, practicing my "gem-carving" technique (the sword you saw is my latest and probably finest work so far)


No worries! Take your time with it!


----------



## Yukkie (May 31, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Alright, got it done! I'll upload it tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Alrighty! Anything I should know about them? Male or female? Any personality I should add in?



Ahh, well~ They're pretty gender fluid, so girl or boy doesn't matter! uwu They are pretty happy-go-lucky, and they are v clumsy. She makes up for it with innocent confidence in everyone though! ( •̀ᄇ• ́)ﻭ✧


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Ahh, well~ They're pretty gender fluid, so girl or boy doesn't matter! uwu They are pretty happy-go-lucky, and they are v clumsy. She makes up for it with innocent confidence in everyone though! ( •̀ᄇ• ́)ﻭ✧


Why not just cute your way through all the trouble ? XD


----------



## Yukkie (May 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Why not just cute your way through all the trouble ? XD



CUTEING THE WAY THROUGH _EVERYTHINGGGGGG_

(ノ•ᄇ• )ノ.｡.:*☆ yaaaa


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> CUTEING THE WAY THROUGH _EVERYTHINGGGGGG_
> 
> (ノ•ᄇ• )ノ.｡.:*☆ yaaaa


BECAUSE MY HEART CAN'T HANDLE THAT MUCH CUTENESS

*DRAMATICALLY MELT AWAY WORSE THAN NEUTRAL UNDYNE*


----------



## Yukkie (May 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> BECAUSE MY HEART CAN'T HANDLE THAT MUCH CUTENESS
> 
> *DRAMATICALLY MELT AWAY WORSE THAN NEUTRAL UNDYNE*



☆*:.｡. o(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*☆ I WILL CUTE THE LIFE OUTTA YOUUUU


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> ☆*:.｡. o(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*☆ I WILL CUTE THE LIFE OUTTA YOUUUU


NOOOOOOOOOO
I WON'T FALL...
I - W.O.N.T - F.A.L.L...
I... W-O-N-T... F-A-L-L...
I... W... O... N... T...
*melts into a mess*


----------



## Yukkie (May 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO
> I WON'T FALL...
> I - W.O.N.T - F.A.L.L...
> I... W-O-N-T... F-A-L-L...
> ...



(⌒▽⌒) I am satisfied. And craving pudding.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> (⌒▽⌒) I am satisfied. And craving pudding.


You mind putting me back together first, please ? Feeling weird while being a mess down here >.>


----------



## Yukkie (May 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> You mind putting me back together first, please ? Feeling weird while being a mess down here >.>



ヾ(＠⌒ー⌒＠)ノOki. 

*Awkwardly attempts to put you back together, but due to the fact that you're... A liquid. It doesn't work.*

(´･_･`) Okay--- mayyybbeeeee.... 

*Pours Jello powder on you, and turns you into a jello figure*

Good as new! (⌒ -⌒)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> *Pours Jello powder on you, and turns you into a jello figure*


This feels even wierder, but... thanks, I guess--
Wait
Where's my tail ?
...
You forgot my tail...
YOU FORGOT MY TAIL DX


----------



## Yukkie (May 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> This feels even wierder, but... thanks, I guess--
> Wait
> Where's my tail ?
> ...
> ...



:3c Oops.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> :3c Oops.


OH GOD WHY ;A; I CAN'T LIVE WITHOU IT


----------



## Yukkie (May 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> OH GOD WHY ;A; I CAN'T LIVE WITHOU IT




(⌒▽⌒) You'll figure it out! Dw~


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> (⌒▽⌒) You'll figure it out! Dw~


*mess around the kitchen for more jello powder, then mess around with the thing more, then shove the tail thingy up my @$$*
*Mettaton's night club on point*
OOOOOH YYYEEEEESSSSS


----------



## Yukkie (May 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *mess around the kitchen for more jello powder, then mess around with the thing more, then shove the tail thingy up my @$$*
> *Mettaton's night club on point*
> OOOOOH YYYEEEEESSSSS



(´･ω･`) 

That.

Works.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Ahh, well~ They're pretty gender fluid, so girl or boy doesn't matter! uwu They are pretty happy-go-lucky, and they are v clumsy. She makes up for it with innocent confidence in everyone though! ( •̀ᄇ• ́)ﻭ✧


Alright, I got some ideas! I'd do what I can later today!


----------



## Yukkie (May 31, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Alright, I got some ideas! I'd do what I can later today!



Okay, cool~~!!


----------



## Moondoggy (May 31, 2016)

Wow, seems like a pretty chill guy, love his style too. Totally digging the colors of his fur in the description ^^


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> Wow, seems like a pretty chill guy, love his style too. Totally digging the colors of his fur in the description ^^


I'm gettin' confused ; you mean me or @Closer-To-The-Sun ? ^ ^


----------



## Moondoggy (May 31, 2016)

Well I was originally talking about @Closer-To-The-Sun but I'd say both now haha xD


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> Well I was originally talking about @Closer-To-The-Sun but I'd say both now haha xD


Thanks XD


----------



## Moondoggy (May 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Thanks XD


No prob haha I actually like your sonas combo of animals, really badass ^^


----------



## lyar (May 31, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> No prob haha I actually like your sonas combo of animals, really badass ^^


Rood. I for one think he has a good ass. Hehe


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> No prob haha I actually like your sonas combo of animals, really badass ^^


Thank you~ I really like kangaroos, they're awesome~
As for the snake guy, he's a cobra-dragon crossbreed <3


----------



## Yukkie (May 31, 2016)

lyar said:


> Rood. I for one think he has a good ass. Hehe



LOL OMG


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

lyar said:


> Rood. I for one think he has a good ass. Hehe


I got the baddest ass ever existed, you got no idea lol


----------



## lyar (May 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I got the baddest ass ever existed, you got no idea lol


Noted. Pleasure to make your _ass_quaintance.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

lyar said:


> Noted. Pleasure to make your _ass_quaintance.


Wow.
WOW.
That's it, we're campaigning the heck outta every single strip club there is tonight.
AND I MEAN NOW.


----------



## Moondoggy (May 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Wow.
> WOW.
> That's it, we're campaigning the heck outta every single strip club there is tonight.
> AND I MEAN NOW.


Hey everyone! @Jin-Lust-4-Sin is buying the dances tonight!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> Hey everyone! @Jin-Lust-4-Sin is buying the dances tonight!


The world is on the roll, and I stand at the balancing pole~


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 31, 2016)

69 stars out of 9.11


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

All#the#fuR said:


> 69 stars out of 9.11


XD


----------



## lyar (May 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The world is on the roll, and I stand at the balancing pole~


May I inquire more about this 'balancing pole' after all if your ass is bad as you say it is I wonder what that can mean. I'm just trying to _ass_ess the situation here.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

lyar said:


> May I inquire more about this 'balancing pole' after all if your ass is bad as you say it is I wonder what that can mean. I'm just trying to _ass_ess the situation here.


I rock my @$$ on the dancing pole so hard, the world SHAKES WORSE THAN HAVING OVER 9000 EARTHQUAKES TOGETHER
XD


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

I leave for five minutes and all of THIS happens?!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> I leave for five minutes and all of THIS happens?!


SORRY XD


----------



## Yukkie (May 31, 2016)

' -' What the fuck did I just walk into.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> ' -' What the fuck did I just walk into.


What if a few people TWERK their way to glory ?
That's show business, baby !


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 31, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> ' -' What the fuck did I just walk into.



The bible belt


----------



## lyar (May 31, 2016)

I shouldn't have investigated further. I just _ass_umed it wouldn't have gone that bad.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

lyar said:


> I shouldn't have investigated further. I just _ass_umed it wouldn't have gone that bad.


Will you stop with all those puns already, for f@#$ sake XD


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

I'm so confused! This is such a cluster!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> I'm so confused! This is such a cluster!


Just having a trip through all the strip clubs this place has to offer, bro XD


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Just having a trip through all the strip clubs this place has to offer, bro XD


In a forum?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> In a forum?


Yeah, sure, why not ?
All the dance floors are on me tonight
Knock yourself out~


----------



## Yukkie (May 31, 2016)

' w' Am I allowed to get high as fuck?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> ' w' Am I allowed to get high as fuck?


TO THE TOP OF MOUTAIN DEW WITH YOU, GIRL~


----------



## lyar (May 31, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> ' w' Am I allowed to get high as fuck?


There's was no need _ass_k its expected of you.


----------



## Yukkie (May 31, 2016)

Oh, sweet (￣▽￣)~~ Brb getting my coke :V


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

lyar said:


> There's was no need _ass_k its expected of you.


OK, th_ass_ it, you stop it right now, mister XD


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 31, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Oh, sweet (￣▽￣)~~ Brb getting my coke :V


Bring me some too, please~ I'm ready to get wasted XD


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)

What the fudge his happening to the thread?!


----------



## lyar (May 31, 2016)

What you going to do _assass_inate me?


Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> What the fudge his happening to the thread?!


Lol I dunno. May have been my fault.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 1, 2016)

Hey, @Closer-To-The-Sun : I got your deer girl done~


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 1, 2016)

Anthony Fantano here, the Internet's bysiest fursona nerd...


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 1, 2016)

I give it: _What the heck / Atafa_


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Hey, @Closer-To-The-Sun : I got your deer girl done~


Ah! She looks awesome! (despite not having pants or anything on the lower half)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 1, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Ah! She looks awesome! (despite not having pants or anything on the lower half)
> 
> Thank you so much!


Yo welcome~
Hey, I made a RP conversation between you, me and @Yukkie, but neither of you ever show up D:


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Yo welcome~
> Hey, I made a RP conversation between you, me and @Yukkie, but neither of you ever show up D:


Yeah, I was in the middle of something when I saw it and guess it slipped my mind.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 1, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Yeah, I was in the middle of something when I saw it and guess it slipped my mind.


D:


----------



## Simo (Jun 1, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Okay, I won't lie, I'm very nervous about my first fursona. This is mostly because Jonsi is a bit of a proxy of myself if I were a bear. Anyway, after almost a year of planning (mostly trying to pick a single animal), I present Jonsi:
> 
> First art of Jonsi, drawn by SpiritMachine, not myself
> 
> ...




Looks like well rounded, nicely thought out character, to me.

I like the spectacles. What happens if he loses them, or they get broken?

Also, what's he do when it's hot out? (I'm also not a fan of the heat)


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 1, 2016)

Simo said:


> Looks like well rounded, nicely thought out character, to me.
> 
> I like the spectacles. What happens if he loses them, or they get broken?
> 
> Also, what's he do when it's hot out? (I'm also not a fan of the heat)



If he loses the glasses, he has a back up pair (they look like Buddy Holly glasses though).

When it's hot, he usually veges out. Granted, he often goes out when it's hot, often against his wishes.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 8, 2016)

@Yukkie @Jin-Lust-4-Sin 

Sorry I've been away for a while. Also, is it bad I created yet another character?

Jin: I do have art for you, I just need to clean it up
Yukkie: I still need to work on yours.


----------



## lyar (Jun 8, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> @Yukkie @Jin-Lust-4-Sin
> 
> Sorry I've been away for a while. Also, is it bad I created yet another character?


Not at all character making is addictive.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 8, 2016)

lyar said:


> Not at all character making is addictive.


I just wish I could draw. It would make things so much easier


----------



## lyar (Jun 8, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> I just wish I could draw. It would make things so much easier


Just do it and keep doing it until its good. That's really all it takes. I wish I wasn't too lazy to draw. Drawing feels like a hassle these days.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 8, 2016)

lyar said:


> Just do it and keep doing it until its good. That's really all it takes. I wish I wasn't too lazy to draw. Drawing feels like a hassle these days.


That's just it, I'm too lazy to really try. With writing, I at least feel more satisfaction with the result (hence creating more characters)


----------



## lyar (Jun 8, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> That's just it, I'm too lazy to really try. With writing, I at least feel more satisfaction with the result (hence creating more characters)


Well...now I see the problem and I completely understand. I feel the same, except I can draw already. For example, I've got three sketch books laying around with a bunch of empty pages.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 8, 2016)

lyar said:


> Well...now I see the problem and I completely understand. I feel the same, except I can draw already. For example, I've got three sketch books laying around with a bunch of empty pages.


Sounds like me, but with unwritten works. Too many ideas....


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 8, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii




Hello hello.


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

HOW ARE YOU DOING BRRRRRA


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 8, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> HOW ARE YOU DOING BRRRRRA


Doing alright. Wishing I had artistic talent to draw my own characters. But other than that, alright.


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

M8 I TRYED TO DRAW MY CARACTER AND IT TURNED OUT SHIT


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 8, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> M8 I TRYED TO DRAW MY CARACTER AND IT TURNED OUT SHIT


*points to deviantArt* My talent is MLP style, and it's garbage.


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

show me one of your mlp characters then


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 8, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> show me one of your mlp characters then


Various art:
Pony Art by Closer-To-The-Sun on DeviantArt


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

its pretty good bra


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 8, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> its pretty good bra


But not th style I want for my new characters or story


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

I WANT TO MAKE A COMIC BUT IM SHIT AT ART SO I FELL YOUR PAIN


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 8, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> I WANT TO MAKE A COMIC BUT IM SHIT AT ART SO I FELL YOUR PAIN


And the more I read, the more inspired I get so if makes it worse


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## lyar (Jun 8, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> And the more I read, the more inspired I get so if makes it worse


That sucks I'd really like to hear/read your ideas.


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

YOU KNOW WHAT ELSE SUCKS......


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 8, 2016)

lyar said:


> That sucks I'd really like to hear/read your ideas.


Well, I ccould share some of my short stories that I have done. I also have a metric buttload of MLP fanfiction.


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Well, I ccould share some of my short stories that I have done. I also have a metric buttload of MLP fanfiction.



*sits down in front of you* tell us a story


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 8, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> *sits down in front of you* tell us a story


Well, you can see some of my writing in my FimFiction. Or I could tell you the story of The Ugly Barnacle.


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 8, 2016)

UGLY BARNACLE UGLY BARNACLE


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 8, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> UGLY BARNACLE UGLY BARNACLE


There once was an ugly barnacle. He was so ugly, that everyone died. The end!


----------



## Yukkie (Jun 9, 2016)

Eyo, Heyo. Been pretty busy too, only come on once n a while. Take your time with the art and whatever! Best to do it when you're in the right mood. uwu!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 9, 2016)

Summer school starts today...
RIP


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 9, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Eyo, Heyo. Been pretty busy too, only come on once n a while. Take your time with the art and whatever! Best to do it when you're in the right mood. uwu!!


True true, I just feel guilty.

@Jin-Lust-4-Sin Dude, that sucks so much


----------



## Yukkie (Jun 10, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> True true, I just feel guilty.



Ehh, don't worry about me lol. I understand the whole 'I need a break' thing all too well.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 10, 2016)

> I need a doctor...
> I need a doctor...
> Call me a doctor,
> Doctor,
> And bring me out of school...


----------



## Steriiyo (Jun 10, 2016)

Your fursona looks really cool. In my opinion, no one should tell you how the colors(or anything else) for your fursona have to look because it represents *you, *not someone else.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 10, 2016)

Steriiyo said:


> Your fursona looks really cool. In my opinion, no one should tell you how the colors(or anything else) for your fursona have to look because it represents *you, *not someone else.


Well thank you! I actually got my first badge of Jonsi at CaliFur just last weekend!


----------



## Steriiyo (Jun 10, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Well thank you! I actually got my first badge of Jonsi at CaliFur just last weekend!


Cool!


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 10, 2016)

Steriiyo said:


> Cool!


I actually have other characters I would like feedback on.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 13, 2016)

Hey @Jin-Lust-4-Sin ! I finally got it uploaded!

www.furaffinity.net: Chibi Jin by Closer-To-The-Sun


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 13, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Hey @Jin-Lust-4-Sin ! I finally got it uploaded!
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Chibi Jin by Closer-To-The-Sun


Uuuum... uh...
H-hey, man, I... uh... appreciate your hard work... but... um...
He... uh... his snout...
... Doesn't look right...
... Like, at all...


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 13, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Uuuum... uh...
> H-hey, man, I... uh... appreciate your hard work... but... um...
> He... uh... his snout...
> ... Doesn't look right...
> ... Like, at all...


I was going off the first one you gave me, the bat-cobra hybrid (it was one of the first ideas I had to do). Mind you, I still have more art to do for you.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 13, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> I was going off the first one you gave me, the bat-cobra hybrid (it was one of the first ideas I had to do). Mind you, I still have more art to do for you.


No, no, I mean... his snout looks too short...


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 13, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> No, no, I mean... his snout looks too short...


Oh, well, it's the angle, I would guess. Obviously, I'm not all that great with art, haha


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 13, 2016)

I think from that angle, his snout would look way longer...
Oh well, can't blame you for that...
So, uh, you still want another go with Jin, eh ?... How about this one ? It's feral XD


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 13, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I think from that angle, his snout would look way longer...
> Oh well, can't blame you for that...
> So, uh, you still want another go with Jin, eh ?... How about this one ? It's feral XD


Well, alight, I'll give it a shot in a bit. Most likely start tomorrow.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 13, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Well, alight, I'll give it a shot in a bit. Most likely start tomorrow.


Oh yeah, sooooo what do you think about how my fursona is being a puppy ?


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 13, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Oh yeah, sooooo what do you think about how my fursona is being a puppy ?


He certainly looks excited!

Oh, and I will be drawing him in the same, MLP style as what I just did


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 13, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Oh, and I will be drawing him in the same, MLP style as what I just did


Sure, sure, whatever style you prefer, I don't mind~


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 13, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Sure, sure, whatever style you prefer, I don't mind~


Got it!

Oh, and did you see my new character I made?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 13, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Got it!
> 
> Oh, and did you see my new character I made?


Seen her, yep, but I literally got nothing to comment on :|


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 13, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Seen her, yep, but I literally got nothing to comment on :|


Eh, it's alright. I'm hoping to get more to all of them in time.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 13, 2016)

Speaking of mouse characters, though...

=> Mike Milo - Charahub

(Sorry, just got the image done, literally no other info about him at the moment)


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 13, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Speaking of mouse characters, though...
> 
> => Mike Milo - Charahub
> 
> (Sorry, just got the image done, literally no other info about him at the moment)


Neat. He looks like a boxer


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 13, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Neat. He looks like a boxer


(Yeah, he's quite skilled in hand-to-hand combat, and can handle himself well~)


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 13, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Yeah, he's quite skilled in hand-to-hand combat, and can handle himself well~)


Very awesome! Heh, kinda wonder how Alex would fare against him in combat, haha


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 13, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Very awesome! Heh, kinda wonder how Alex would fare against him in combat, haha


Jin feels challenged here, hehehe...


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 13, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin feels challenged here, hehehe...


Haha, no challenge, no challenge. Alex isn't one to start a fight


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 13, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Haha, no challenge, no challenge. Alex isn't one to start a fight


Nobody wants to start a fight with a kendo-trainer and a blacksmith, fella XD


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 13, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Nobody wants to start a fight with a kendo-trainer and a blacksmith, fella XD


Well, Alex is trained in espionage....so to say he isn't prepared to fight isn't accurate, haha


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 13, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Well, Alex is trained in espionage....so to say he isn't prepared to fight isn't accurate, haha


Ooooh, spy versus samurai, eh ?
That's gonna get out of control after one hit, whoever goes first XD


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 13, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Ooooh, spy versus samurai, eh ?
> That's gonna get out of control after one hit, whoever goes first XD


Very true, it really depends on who hits first. But even then, Alex is more one to charm his way out of a fight, haha


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 13, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Very true, it really depends on who hits first. But even then, Alex is more one to charm his way out of a fight, haha


Pffft, Jin ain't got fooled by "charms" like that XD


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jun 13, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Pffft, Jin ain't got fooled by "charms" like that XD


Not those kind of charms (but he won't be above trying), more of just talking himself out of a fight, hahaha


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 13, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Not those kind of charms (but he won't be above trying), more of just talking himself out of a fight, hahaha


Oh, that ?...
... Nah, won't need to ; I'm sure if they were to trade blows, it'd be as "bad" as a spar, nothing serious


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jul 4, 2016)

Let's bring some life up in this mother.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Let's bring some life up in this mother.


Oh yeah, speaking of that...
Man, I've been through so much these days, I'm telling you...
Let's begin with Jin and Eclipse (his wife) now being parents ! X3


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jul 4, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Oh yeah, speaking of that...
> Man, I've been through so much these days, I'm telling you...
> Let's begin with Jin and Eclipse (his wife) now being parents ! X3


Whoa, I've been away for a while, haven't I?

Which brings me to that a few folks have already done some art of some of the other characters


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 4, 2016)

And I got a ton of new pics of Jin (by myself again) 
http://orig09.deviantart.net/a73b/f/2016/178/4/1/417eae40fe80815ac87fe552c9bfa741-da7tfmr.png
*Check out.
This.
BEAST.*


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jul 5, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> And I got a ton of new pics of Jin (by myself again)
> *Check out.
> This.
> BEAST.*


Dang man, a lot of good stuff there!


----------



## Yukkie (Jul 5, 2016)

Hoi, I'm alive too. (￣▽￣)~


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jul 5, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Hoi, I'm alive too. (￣▽￣)~


Hey you! I still need to draw your characters!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 5, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Hoi, I'm alive too. (￣▽￣)~


And I got a ton of new pics of Jin (by myself again 
*Check out.
This.
BEAST.*


----------



## Yukkie (Jul 5, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Hey you! I still need to draw your characters!


You don't _need _to. ^ -^ It's all up to you~~ Hue-~



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> And I got a ton of new pics of Jin (by myself again
> *Check out.
> This.
> BEAST.*


That's cool omg~ I haven't been able to draw too often because I lost my stylus ; w; I can draw some simple things using my finger but.... Eh.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice! I'd put mine up, but fate is the world's worst tsundere.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jul 5, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> You don't _need _to. ^ -^ It's all up to you~~ Hue-~


I feel obligated after you drew Kathryn!



um_pineapplez said:


> Nice! I'd put mine up, but fate is the world's worst tsundere.


Feel free to share, I got plenty of characters who aren't exactly the best they can be, but I love them the same!


----------



## Yukkie (Jul 5, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> I feel obligated after you drew Kathryn!



No, no, don't worry about it! She was fun to draw~~ uwu!


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jul 5, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> No, no, don't worry about it! She was fun to draw~~ uwu!


Alright, well I still wanna give yours a shot!

And speaking of drawing, wanna give Blanche or Gwen a shot?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 5, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Feel free to share, I got plenty of characters who aren't exactly the best they can be, but I love them the same!



It's not that he's badly-drawn, it's just that my scanner's broken (I think) and I have no discernible way of uploading a picture of him without showing a (rather nice) wooden desk in my home.


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jul 5, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> It's not that he's badly-drawn, it's just that my scanner's broken (I think) and I have no discernible way of uploading a picture of him without showing a (rather nice) wooden desk in my home.


Oh, haha, well you still can if you want. I do it all the time!


----------



## Yukkie (Jul 5, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> Alright, well I still wanna give yours a shot!
> 
> And speaking of drawing, wanna give Blanche or Gwen a shot?



Alright, sure! ^ -^ Just know, there's no pressure~

And I could try, but I can only do traditional art at the moment. uwu;


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jul 5, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Alright, sure! ^ -^ Just know, there's no pressure~
> 
> And I could try, but I can only do traditional art at the moment. uwu;



I'll ask for again for references (unless you just wanna message them to me)

Whatever works! Just draw what comes naturally, no pressure!


----------



## Yukkie (Jul 5, 2016)

Closer-To-The-Sun said:


> I'll ask for again for references (unless you just wanna message them to me)
> 
> Whatever works! Just draw what comes naturally, no pressure!





Spoiler: Ref










Alright! I'd like their bios, and references if possible!


----------



## Closer-To-The-Sun (Jul 5, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Spoiler: Ref
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll sketch them up!

And here is a link to the characters: forums.furaffinity.net: Request: - Looking for artist(s) to draw characters


----------

